# RTS - Origin & Authority of the NT with Michael Kruger



## Doulos 2 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello, PB!

In case you haven't seen this, there is a new course available from RTS that you can listen to for free. It's an excellent resource by Dr. Michael Kruger on the NT canon.

http://subsplash.com/reformtheosem/s/xjduvb5/


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks...

Seems this this isa neglected area for today, as some have accepted that the scriptures do not have divine authority/inspiration behind them any more.


----------

